# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Vrije radicalen-loopt u ook risico?

## e-Vitalis

Meer dan 50% van de bevolking loopt hoge gezondheidsrisico's door een te hoge vrije radicalengehalte. Een te hoog vrije radicalengehalte kan zorgen voor het ontstaan en de voortgang van meer dan 25 ziektes. Regelmatig testen van uw vrije radicalendruk is dan ook een must.

De innovatieve Form is een revolutionair point of care apparaat dat gepatenteerde reproduceerbare tests uitvoert. De Form meet de oxidatieve stress (een te hoog vrije radicalengehalte) en is hierin uniek in de medisch diagnostische markt. Op basis van deze meetwaarde kunt u mensen in een vroeg stadium adviseren over omstelling van het voedingspatroon en/of eventuele aanvulling met voedingssupplementen om oxidatieve stress te minimaliseren. 

e-Vitalis zoekt professionals die de grote vraag naar onze tests kunnen opvangen en serieus in hun praktijk implementeren.

De Form-serie biedt u als professional flink wat voordelen bij uw werkzaamheden. Alles wat u omtrent e-Vitalis en onze producten wilt weten kunt u terug vinden op onze website: www.e-vitalis.nl onder het submenu "Professionals".

Voor eventuele vragen en/of opmerkingen kunt u altijd contact met mij opnemen.


Met vriendelijke groet,
e-Vitalis Preventive Health Solutions
Roger C. Buijzen

tel: +31 (0)46 458 65 72
fax: +31 (0)46 451 41 81
web: www.e-vitalis.nl
e-mail: [email protected]

----------

